# Engine oil and transmission cooler question



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I know our 01 F250 have big badass transmission coolers in front of Radiator.

It have engine oil cooler but I want question how it help keep oil cool for engine? That reason engine last longer if oil is cool? Like plow snow with engine rev tons times that cook oil?


Is add engine oil cooler worth ? Bronco would see highway and plow snow commercial. 30,000-50,000 miles per year depend my job.


How big transmission cooler should I get for Ford AOD? I am avoid use transmission ingrated in engine radiator because heard bad stuff about leak coolant in transmission radiator. 


Is there junk cooler that don't last in winter? I have see cooler's fin turn crumb and flat from hit stuff.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

milwaukee...i know u know ur 01 has a 4r100...ive heard the 6.0 liter coolers are balls badass...start there..i think thye run a pretty penny tho!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes and cooler was almost that big than Shovel. 


But Bronco don't have that huge space for those huge cooler. 6.0L cooler maybe won't fit in bronco.


Do you have pictures of 6.0L cooler I try google for pictures it not show what I want see.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You should be able to find a cooler for the Bronco on the Internet. Advance auto parts has add on coolers. Run the in-radiator cooler as the first cooler then the big cooler and back to the transmission. Plumb the coolers with steel hard line and fittings.Do not use rubber hose, the clamps can fail. Anchor the line where you can so it does not move around. Search : _Transmission coolers_ on plow site. You will read why you still use the radiator cooler too.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

For what ever its worth to you a $40 Transmission Fluid Temp Gauge;; can certainly solve alot of problems and keep you constantly alert to the temp of the fluid I think a 200 degree temp is normal when plowing with alot of trucks [Chevys seam to be the worst] the guage will be the best insurance you could ever spend. If you are running over 200 degrees you need to realize that the life of the fluid is drastically reduced now to something down to 25K and if you get up in the 220-240 range the fluid is forming varnish in the system and about 250 the seals will start hardening and you are going to have transmission issues no question about it . The guage will tell the Whole Story and if it gets up over 220 you are going to need a much bigger cooler and possible reset of the fan to come on at a lower temp at the computer. Adding Synthetic fluid helps to lower temps as well . And I would personally recomend changing the fluid every year to include proper pump out of the torque converter and replace it with new filter and Synthetic fluid............. hope that helps you some........
My F150 with standard trailer tow pckg extra cooler runs just under 200 all the time when I am plowing in high range standard loading ................. good luck!


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

If my trans hits 190, I shut it down.
I spent $4000+ on a trans and a $75 gauge was well spent.

I have added a Tru-cool 4739 and a 9 inch electric fan. When the strobes come on and the plow drops, the fan is coming on too. If you dont have a gauge in the e4OD trans or the 4r00, especially when tuned, its a time bomb.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Never shut down the truck if the tranny gets hots, That just causes it to hold all the heat in the tranny. Instead shift it to neutral and let it idle. This will keep the fluid pumping through the cooler.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Flipper;954590 said:


> Never shut down the truck if the tranny gets hots, That just causes it to hold all the heat in the tranny. Instead shift it to neutral and let it idle. This will keep the fluid pumping through the cooler.


Thanks for pointing out the obvious. I should have pointed out how I do this.

Idle the engine at 1300 RPM using the Ford AIC. Fan on. Otherwise a short drive to the donut shop or C store will drop the temps.:salute:


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Turning on the A/C and fan???*

Hey explain the theory behind running the a/c and fan????
And be very careful of toooooooo many trips to the dounut shop!:laughing:

footnote: I drove my buddys 2008 1/2 Ton Chevy Silverado this past week end about 15 miles up to return some videos and the temp outside was only about 12F on the mirror. His truck has a digital" transmission temp" down in the trip window so I dailed it up, and watched it as we were driving .[He DOES NOT have a plow on it] when we left the house it was 43F and by the time we got up there it had reached 193F so I have no idea how hot that baby would get it you spanked a plow on it and began to push a foot of wet snow infront of a big blade in late March when it was 40 degrees but I suspect you might be able to cook breakfast on it???? We hunt togeather every fall as he guides for us and his truck has a locking rear end and is extended cab. It has better traction if both trucks are unloaded than mine does............... no question about it. Appears to just have better weight distribution to the rear wheels to me. My F150 rear springs have a huge amount of arch in them and the body is alot higher than his and I guess very poor weight to the rear wheels unloaded................


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

At this mileage I would first call the thermostat. If its stuck closed, it will cause the engine overheating. Change the thermostat and gasket and this should fix your problem. Elantra are known for thermostat to fail. Don't drive it as is. you can cause more problems indeed.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

truckboy;1052594 said:


> At this mileage I would first call the thermostat. If its stuck closed, it will cause the engine overheating. Change the thermostat and gasket and this should fix your problem. Elantra are known for thermostat to fail. Don't drive it as is. you can cause more problems indeed.


Excellent post


----------

